
Safely Store Secrets in Git/Mercurial/Subversion - axiomdata316
https://github.com/StackExchange/blackbox
======
usr1106
As the README mentions git-crypt is more transparent to use. So the benefit of
this system is that it works the same way for different VCSes. I haven't used
mercurial for 8 years and svn for 7, so I'll stay with git-crypt.

